# Any cons in Atlanta?



## Murphy (Jul 12, 2018)

Besides DragonCon and Momocon of course. (They’re not really fur specific enough.)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 12, 2018)

The only other one that occurs to me and is definitely fur-specific is Furry Weekend Atlanta.

Although... thanks to an incident at FWA 2018 (I THINK it was FWA?  Someone correct me if I'm wrong), I don't know if I'll be going to that one in 2019 even if I get my costume done and have the money by then.


----------



## Murphy (Jul 12, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> The only other one that occurs to me and is definitely fur-specific is Furry Weekend Atlanta.
> 
> Although... thanks to an incident at FWA 2018 (I THINK it was FWA?  Someone correct me if I'm wrong), I don't know if I'll be going to that one in 2019 even if I get my costume done and have the money by then.


Just curious, what was the incident?   I’m nosey.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 12, 2018)

Murphy said:


> Just curious, what was the incident?  I’m nosey.



.....oh dear, I have to be careful bringing up incidents.

I wasn't at the con, but the way I understood it, two people were caught in the middle of some... perverted act in the lobby.  That kind of stuff can get cons shut down or at least force a change in venue, but even without that, someone caught it on camera and put the incident on Twitter.

And that's as far as I go with that one because that was NOT a good day for the fandom.


----------



## Murphy (Jul 12, 2018)

P


FrostyTheDragon said:


> .....oh dear, I have to be careful bringing up incidents.
> 
> I wasn't at the con, but the way I understood it, two people were caught in the middle of some... perverted act in the lobby.  That kind of stuff can get cons shut down or at least force a change in venue, but even without that, someone caught it on camera and put the incident on Twitter.
> 
> And that's as far as I go with that one because that was NOT a good day for the fandom.


Oh shit. That’s no bueno... ‘scuse me I’m off to Twitter to find the video.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 22, 2018)

There's dealer's room sign ups so it sounds like it's still going: Furry Weekend Atlanta: Pirates! - Furry Weekend Atlanta


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 26, 2018)

KiokuChan said:


> ...so it sounds like it's still going...



Yeah, I had to check that for myself when making my original post, so FWA dodged a serious bullet there.


----------



## Techno the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm in Atlanta and I think I'll be going to the next furcon near here


----------



## Murphy (Jul 31, 2018)

Techno the Wolf said:


> I'm in Atlanta and I think I'll be going to the next furcon near here


It seems that it won’t be for another year! D:


----------

